# Forum More Stuff Debate & Technical Discussion  licensing

## blanche

Gday ,just wondering what other tradies would do in this situation.I work for my self in a rural community and have kept very busy for the last 7 years.Work is pretty quiet at the moment and all though I still have something to do everyday it is hard to put a full week together.Recently a new bloke moved to town doing the same work I do and has picked up a few jobs.It appears to me that he is not licensed.How would you handle this situation? Cheers.

----------


## mijati

Please provide a bit more info..:
  - what type of license do you have?
  - type of work and average $ value of each job the new guy has taken?
Cheers.

----------


## blanche

The line of work is concreting.Mainly shed floors,driveways etc.My builders license covers all the work I do.

----------


## ringtail

Where are you ? different laws for different states

----------


## blanche

south oz.

----------


## ringtail

So is the new bloke licenced ? Are there laws in SA that limit the $ value for unlicenced people. Up here it $ 3300. This is creating a major issue for tradies up here as any moron can do work upto the value of $ 3300 with no licence, no qualifications and no accountability. And to make matters worse, they also give owners multiple bills to do larger jobs ( highly illegal) and get away with it because the BSA cant police its own carpark let alone it laws. So these clowns are stealing work from licenced people, under quoting to get jobs, doing crap work and walking away leaving everyone except them with a bad taste in their mouth. If the new guy is unlicenced, and there are laws that limit his job value, go on a cheap but effective advertising mission with flyers that inform the towns population of the perils of using unlicenced tradesmen ( do not mention his name). You can also do a search with whatever the authority is called in SA and report him if he is breaking the law. You must be sure though. Dont report him out of spite. If he is doing the right thing he is entitled to make a living. If he is doing the wrong thing, crucify him.

----------


## Danny

A bit late entering but here's my two bob's worth. 
You say: "It appears to me he is not licensed". Ringtail has given an excellent answer but maybe also consider the following. 
How is he finding work, is it by pamphlets, ads in the local paper perhaps? Is your own promotion in need of revamping? 
In a small community, you need to keep personalities out of it. I wouldn't do anything more than perhaps include your licensing registration number and your long established business bona fides on all advertising material and invoices. 
It also seems you may be too one dimensional in a small market. Are there other things you can do? You may need to promote a new service or product. For example, have you considered pattern paving, rendering,  upgrading water tank bases to concrete or an additional unrelated field like tank cleaning or guttering maintenance?  
Are there other tradepersons who may occasionally need your services? What about real estate agencies who could recommend you to landlords, new purchasers or sellers?   
If you use your energies in a positive manner, you will do ok.

----------


## Hoppy

Blanche 
In SA a building work contractors license is 'required" for any work that improves the appearance of the home (fencing, landscaping, paving, maintenance the lot), with the exception of floating floors and carpet laying. A BLD is required for the rest. You can lodge a complain about this person with Consumer Affairs and if Blanche is short for the town you work in, contact the Berri office. If the work this person is doing requires Council approval you can also advise Council. Any advertising you do you should also advertise that you have a builders licence. Something to note is that if a contractor is acting without a licence the person does not have to pay.

----------

